# NT's + Global domination



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

How many of you NT's have plans for global domination?


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

The Great One said:


> How many of you NT's have plans for global domination?


I do, it's just a matter of getting closer and closer to achieving ultimate power through contacts, physical strength, position, and such. With the right contacts, standing, and skills, I can become untouchable and unstoppable! AHAHHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Did I ever tell you that I relate extremely well to Patrick Bateman? I'm extremely planned, methodical, charming, ruthless, domineering, and good at ordering people around. That and I'd think nothing of having sex while listening to songs like Sussudio or killing somebody while listening to Hip To Be Square. When I watched American Psycho, I was thinking Pat is just like me in so many ways... That man was so efficient, so organized, and could cover his tracks so well... >=)


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

I am focusing more on my-own-life domination. I don't like controlling people unless I have to.


----------



## Ancalimon (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a plan that revolves around an army of cockroaches with thumbs carrying laser guns and exploding penguins.
It will work.


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

It would be too much work. I'd rather sit back and watch the world crumble :happy:


----------



## Cloud (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't have a plan, trust me.


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

It's possible with a group of similarly oriented NTs. I always think about the world but just attempting to change it requires too much time. In the meantime I'll do the following...



Radiant Flux said:


> I'd rather sit back and watch the world crumble.


Well, crumble or not. I'll watch it.


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd conquer the world just to show everyone I could, and then I'd give it back to make them love me for it.


----------



## rappf (Feb 14, 2010)

As fascinating as it is, I'm not motivated enough to execute world domination.

I'd help someone else dominate the world, though. (Hobbyist, I'm a hobbyist.)


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I've already done it. You just haven't noticed yet.


----------



## SinnersPride (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't want to dominate the the world... I'm just going to fix it. Inefficiency is my biggest pet peeve, and human society is nothing if not inefficient. *twitch*
On a related note, if anyone is serious about discussing policy and/or means to implement said concepts, lemme' know. There is nothing I enjoy more than fixing problematic systems. :tongue:


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I have an extensive plan for global domination, should the need arise, however, I believe it is just too much of a hassle to actually carry out, so i'll leave it for someone else until it really piques my interest.


----------



## ZeRo (Jul 25, 2010)

Only loose plans. I lie.
I wouldn't say domination.

The world can be my yarn and I shall prevail and play cat...


----------



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

Too much trouble to deal with all those People.


----------

